# Desktop-Vergleich, Mann-Frau



## LuigiHallodri (2 Aug. 2012)

Kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen: 



​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (2 Aug. 2012)

Genau so ist es :thx:​


----------



## Zeus40 (3 Aug. 2012)

Korrekte Darstellung! 

:thx:


----------

